# Horrible Dealer Great Camper



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I wanted to tell you just how horrible All Truck -n rv First let me say. I know from the start I really did not want to deal with them. But I checked all over for another used Outback. With no luck. I checked crowley all they had were 07's (out of my price range). I tried ebay and rvtrade.com So I was stuck.

First they told me that my Jeep could pull the camper. I was in the process of looking for another car. I came home and asked my father and he said no way. My father also purchased a new car and gave me his tahoe. So I went back with the tahoe. This is all after they gave me such a hard time about not buying the SPREE. I am telling you she even called the outback a piece of Sh*t . That is when I found outbackers.com.
After lurking the sight I knew I wanted the outback. I called the next day, No answer. Two days go by and they call. She already had the finance papers on both the OUTBACK and SPREE. I went. The outback that she told me was 12,900. was now on paper for 14,500. I told her no way. Finally she went back down to the 12,900. Plus all this other junk. I went home and called and called I didn't hear from them for two more days. In this time. My father in law. asked if he should buy the camper, and I would pay him. SO I wouldn't have so much interest. I was thrilled!!!

My father in law calls the next day, asks how much the check should be for. It should have been for $3000. more then my price, because I was putting 3 down.
they told him $6000. more. The price then went back up to 14,500. Lucky he called me before he went. It took me two more days to get a hold of them.

At this point my children saw the camper, Loved it. I was looking so hard for the two days before we paid them for another outback. Before we paid them they said I would have to do a demo. After we paid them I had to beg for a demo.

They then had my truck for a day. Again I was lucky and went back with my father in law. Because I paid for electric brakes but did not get electric brakes. I asked and they said, electric brakes are just the seven way plug ( I dont know if that is what it is called) to work the lights in the back of the camper.

Again. I knew better because of this website. I told them I knew what the brakes were, and wanted them. They had my truck again over night. I go back for the demo and to pick up my camper. I paid for dual sway but had what looked like only one bar. I knew it should be two that looked like a v. Again they had to switch the bars.

Plus the whole time they were nasty. They never returned phone calls and the demo stunk. I got a demo video by keystone.

They saw me coming. A single mother with four children.. I think they total took advantage of me. When my father or father in law were around it was a different story.

like I said, Horrible dealer. Wonderful camper.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience, Sia. I certainly wish you better luck in the future with whatever dealer you have to work with.

Regards,

Curtis


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Way to fight for your rights Sia. You make us OBers proud! I'm glad you had educated yourself s oyou didn't get hosed with an unsafe setup. That dealer should be reported to your department of transportation for trying to send you down the road with no brakes. Its the law that trailers over 1000# have operational brakes. You might also check with a local television station to see if they have some kind of investigtive reporter to blow them out of the water. Those are the kinds of dealers that don't belong in business!
Bob


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

sia said:


> I wanted to tell you just how horrible All Truck -n rv First let me say. I know from the start I really did not want to deal with them. But I checked all over for another used Outback. With no luck. I checked crowley all they had were 07's (out of my price range). I tried ebay and rvtrade.com So I was stuck.
> 
> First they told me that my Jeep could pull the camper. I was in the process of looking for another car. I came home and asked my father and he said no way. My father also purchased a new car and gave me his tahoe. So I went back with the tahoe. This is all after they gave me such a hard time about not buying the SPREE. I am telling you she even called the outback a piece of Sh*t . That is when I found outbackers.com.
> After lurking the sight I knew I wanted the outback. I called the next day, No answer. Two days go by and they call. She already had the finance papers on both the OUTBACK and SPREE. I went. The outback that she told me was 12,900. was now on paper for 14,500. I told her no way. Finally she went back down to the 12,900. Plus all this other junk. I went home and called and called I didn't hear from them for two more days. In this time. My father in law. asked if he should buy the camper, and I would pay him. SO I wouldn't have so much interest. I was thrilled!!!
> ...


Sounds like a Freedom Roads dealership!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

So....let me get this straight...

All Truck -n RV In CT tried to screw you over?

A Marine widow with 4 kids? Now that is low.

Let's let all know that All Truck -n RV is not where anyone wants to buy anything!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sia,
I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience. Problem is, you're right.......they saw you coming, as they think they do all us ladies!! I've thought I've had a good deal, at times, only to find out that I didn't, been mistreated by service depts. (claimed they fixed my vehicle when they didn't....same shop, 3x in a row!), etc.
It's something, unfortunately, all of us ladies go through. 
Thankfully, you were loaded with SOME information from OBers before the actual purchase, and your father/father-in-law were there to back you up, at times.
Now that the ordeal of purchasing is over, if you have any problems/questions, post on here, and we will all try to help you. With the volume of members, here, it's been very helpful for me, and many others.
I agree with 3 LEES that it's a shame, especially considering your being a widow and mother of 4 for them to treat you this way!!! Especially a service widow!!
Take care and continue to stand up for yourself!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess they didn't show you how to adjust the brake either did they? You'll need to know how to use and adjust the electric brakes, what brand of brake contoler did they put in your vehical?


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

having_fun said:


> I guess they didn't show you how to adjust the brake either did they? You'll need to know how to use and adjust the electric brakes, what brand of brake contoler did they put in your vehical?


I don't know what brand. and no they didn't show me how to adjust it. How would I know if it was even there? Now I am worried. I would feel the difference wouldn't I?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

You should have some sort of new small box, electrical device, installed inside your vehical, usually under the dash where you can reach it. It should have at least a light on it. Anything?

Don't panic, we'll help.









Shame on that dealer.

The camper has electic brakes. There has to be a device in the car that controls the signal to the brakes to slow the camper when you hit your brakes. That signal goes through the 7-pin connector to the camper. What we are talking about is the brake controler.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Unfortunately, they treat all their customers that way. If you ask my wife, she'll tell you, I don't buy anything without researching, and doing my homework first. I like to consider myself an educated consumer, and they tried to pull the same crap with me. I chose not to deal with them. I was real close to buying from them 4 years ago, when they were still an Outback dealer, and luckily, I saw the light before I signed the papers. I ended up buying from Garick RV in Northern NJ, which I have not regretted.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sia said:


> They saw me coming. A single mother with four children.


Actually, sia. I believe they saw "a single mother with four children" coming. It is VERY clear to me that they did NOT see *YOU *  coming!!! Good for you!!! Yep - you've done us Outbackers (especially, the female variety) proud - but, more than that - you took care of yourself and your family! *YOU * are the one who should be proud!!!!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Sia, I put a new topic here:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17336

Hopefully to get more attention to your brake controller concern. I'm sure others will help as well, but do go check to see if you have something hanging under your dash inside your vehical,

Thanks,


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Alright, I checked. I do have a small box under the dash, It doesn't have any light on it?
I only towed the camper one time. From there to home. I went very very slow. If the brake control was not working would it still have stopped the camper? Would my actual brakes feel different with the brake control on? Thanks so much for your help...


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I put a resonse here:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry230214

But yes, it would feel different willout the brakes. You could still stop, but you tow vehical brakes would be working overtime. Sounds like you have one so lets go from there.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Now I am angry... My father wants to call them and give them a peice of his mind. But I wouldn't let him. I don't want to give them the foresight to let them see I am coming!!

I got the kids up this morning and we are all working hard. (so o.k. my five year old is hardly working) unless you consider lounging infront of the t.v. with your sunglasses on and spongebob blasting, work?

My ten year old pulled up everything on ALL Truck on the computer. 
Then we called other R.V. dealers in CT. to find out what they know about them..

When I first started to do work with military widows, I had several stories run about me. (On t.v. and newspapers). I am calling every reporter that ran a story about me. Once I am finished with them I will give what's left over the the News.
One of the reporters in a good friend of mine. Anytime she hears about a Military widow having a hard time, she calls me. She is married to a lawyer who is more then willing to help me. He is finding out now if they have ever been in trouble or sued.

So far we have so much info. Crowley dealership has so much info. My son is on the phone now with Redmen's and it seems they have some stories to tell too. All has lost many customers to Crowley. (the lucky ones that got away.) It seems they even had a guy pull his rig a few years back. He had Crowley look at the hook up. (all wrong) The Brake control was on but the transmition cooler he paid for was not there. The ball was to small for the camper. He had a lot of problems. The camper was fine. It was just the work they did to the truck and hitch was all wrong.

I have to do something. I know there will be so many single women and young couples going to ALL because of there low prices. They take advantage of people who don't know any better. I was keep the peace until I have everything together and hopefully blow them out of the water. If it only scares them enough to use better judgement then so be it.

When I was leaving with my camper. I saw a young couple.with a little girl . They were only looking. But I can't stop thinking about them to going through what I went through. Plus I purchased the only outback on the lot. Meaning they will have to get a different brand of rv. They might not have the insight I have from the outbackers.

As my husband's unit would always say, GET R DONE !!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sia, Sorry to hear about your problems with the dealer. Can you find a name/brand on the brake controller? If it is a Tekonsha produt then I have a extra Prodigy brake controller that will fit the bracket and the plug. In any case if you want the Prodigy controller PM me and I will sent it to you, controller, bracket, plug and instuctions. Kirk


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

sia,

If there is any way you can have someone you trust check the break setup before your first trip please do so.

If the breaks are too loose then you could have trouble stopping with the added potential of jack knifing and if they are too tight then you could burn up the breaks on the TT which could get very expensive.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

sia said:


> So far we have so much info. Crowley dealership has so much info. My son is on the phone now with Redmen's and it seems they have some stories to tell too. All has lost many customers to Crowley. (the lucky ones that got away.) It seems they even had a guy pull his rig a few years back. He had Crowley look at the hook up. (all wrong) The Brake control was on but the transmition cooler he paid for was not there. The ball was to small for the camper. He had a lot of problems. The camper was fine. It was just the work they did to the truck and hitch was all wrong.


I had a bad experience with Crowley. I would not recommend them to help with hitch set up. I my personal opinion, if you do not buy the trailer from them, they just do not care.

Elizabeth


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Cut and Paste from the other thread:

Sia,

Where in CT are you? I have some leave days coming up and will drive over to check out everything and provide a little towing instruction. The RV shop you went to is 2.5 hours from me so if you are west of that great. I will send a PM also.

Jared


----------

